

Startup Quote: Tony Hsieh, co-founder, Zappos - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2554539600

======
raychancc
Don’t play games that you don’t understand, even if you see lots of other
people making money from them.

\- Tony Hsieh (@zappos)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2554539600>

